# Redneck yard of the week competition anyone?



## stun007 (Mar 20, 2007)

Just curious, I seem to collect way to much stuff, but my yard pretty much blows away of the blue collar TV entries. How about your's? I will get a couple of photo's on tomorrow if there are any takers.


----------



## l2edneck (Mar 20, 2007)

50 views and no love............

what a bunch o slackers........


----------



## gasman (Mar 20, 2007)

Gimmee a few days and I'll get a coupla real good pictures. (One is my own backyard !!!!)


----------



## sawinredneck (Mar 20, 2007)

You guys SUCK!!!!! A couple weeks ago I would had this in the bag!!


----------



## 04ultra (Mar 20, 2007)




----------



## gasman (Mar 20, 2007)

Dude!!!!, quit your whining, I asked you for a pic then!!!! 

I've got most of of your major plumbing accesories on display in my yard.


----------



## sawinredneck (Mar 20, 2007)

gasman said:


> Dude!!!!, quit your whining, I asked you for a pic then!!!!
> 
> I've got most of of your major plumbing accesories on display in my yard.



I know, I know...........................


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Mar 20, 2007)

04ultra said:


>



:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: 

I've GOT to do that this year!


----------



## 04ultra (Mar 20, 2007)

aggiewoodbutchr said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I've GOT to do that this year!




Aggie.. Always glad to help.....:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: 



.


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Mar 20, 2007)

aggiewoodbutchr said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I've GOT to do that this year!



Ain't that one the best!! I have been tempted ever since I saw that pic a couple of years ago!

.


----------



## stun007 (Mar 21, 2007)

*sawinredneck pony up*

Lets see your pics, challange on!!!!!!!!


----------



## sawinredneck (Mar 21, 2007)

stun007 said:


> Lets see your pics, challange on!!!!!!!!



Would love to!!! City made me clean it all up, everything is gone!!! Suburban is hauled off, splitter is in the garage, chipper is at the wood lot, lawn mower in the shed, wood is gone, and all my steel is in a rack now!! I got nothing, sorry!:bang: :bang: :bang:


----------

